# How to preserve medicine bottle contents



## rubycon (Sep 15, 2010)

Hi everyone, I found a Dr. Thomas eclectric oil bottle, while scuba diving, complete with contents and need some tips on securing the contents.
 I tried waxing another one once and lost the contents over time. The original cork is still intact but not really that functional anymore.
 Any tips?


----------



## epackage (Sep 15, 2010)

easiest way and it comes in many colors, just dip and let dry, I would use the black or red personally.....Jim

 http://www.sailrite.com/Plasti-Dip-Black-Rubber-Coating-7-25oz


----------



## rubycon (Sep 15, 2010)

Excellent idea!
 I already use this stuff to fix my diving gloves.
 Thanks


----------



## epackage (Sep 15, 2010)

:O)


----------



## old.s.bottles (Sep 16, 2010)

That is so cool, I dont think ive seen any original contents of bottles that werent nasty and black.


----------



## rubycon (Sep 20, 2010)

I have found quite a few bottles with mystery contents intact!
 The corks, 35 feet of water, two feet of mud and no other divers help to.

 I would love to have the contents tested on this one.....


----------



## bottlescript (Sep 21, 2010)

open it and have a swig! -- let us know what it tastes like, you know you want to


----------



## blobbottlebob (Sep 21, 2010)

> let us know what it tastes like, you know you want to


 pretty funny script.

 Welcome Ruby,
 Great to see divers on here. I tried the wax too (and it didn't work). My buddy found a similar orange oil that got all over his hair. It was very funny (but gross).


----------



## rubycon (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks!
 Great group here for sure. I'll post my other mystery content bottles when I bring them back from the lighthouse where I display them during the summer (how cool is that?).

 The smell is a cross between coal tar, Buckleys, camfer and rubbing compound. It takes hours to get the smell off your hands just from touching it!!


----------



## bottlescript (Sep 22, 2010)

> Dr. Thomas eclectric oil


 
 so curious was i, that i brought it upon myself to look up Dr Thomas' eclectric oil - low and behold it seems it was ingestible! 

 used to cure toothaches, backaches & and earaches - amongst other ailments

 see these links for interest

 http://dumpdiggers.blogspot.com/2007_12_01_archive.html

 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-16199/mpage-1/key-/tm.htm


----------



## rubycon (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks for the intel......least valuable bottle indeed!
 No worries, at least the contents make an interesting and colourful display piece.


----------



## Lordbud (Sep 29, 2010)

Here is one you definitely don't want to think about drinking. I'd think a little sealing wax carefully applied over the cork would keep things from evaporating without coating the entire surface of the bottle.


----------



## Wangan (Sep 29, 2010)

I think epackage meant just dipping the very top of the bottle,not the whole thing.otherwise you wouldnt be able to see the contents or the glass.


----------



## druggistnut (Oct 8, 2010)

typewriter oil? Neat bottle, with the eagle.
 Bill


----------



## GuntherHess (Oct 8, 2010)

if the cork is in good shape you just need to turn the bottle over every so often to keep the cork from getting too dry.
 If the cork is rotted you can remove the cork and put a new one in. Cut it flush with the top with an xacto knife.
 THey used to often dip the bottle top in red sealing wax too.


----------

